# I need to find someone to look after my tonks



## Batty (Dec 1, 2008)

I unfortunately have to go overseas for a few months and need to find somewhere for my two tonkinese cats to stay whilst I am away. They've always been looked after well when I've had to leave them in catteries for a few days at a time but I'm hoping that some kind person out there would be willing to take them into their home as I feel that leaving them for maybe six months or more in a cattery wouldn't be fair.

They're indoor only cats, 3 years old, Sisters, really friendly and never far away from one another. They also love human attention and never say no to a cuddle. They spend alot of time sleeping but do have their mad moments when they tear around the house, they can also open doors but changing the handles to round ones has put a stop to that. 

The details are yet to be confirmed but at a guess, I'll be leaving this April for around six months. I hate to leave them but it's unavoidable. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction of a way to find someone suitable to look after my babies until I return home please?

I can provide food and cat litter and also a fee for looking after them.

Thanks for reading. :smile5:


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

How far would you be willing to travel? I already foster for a couple of shelters so it wouldn't be fair on my existing commitments to take on your cats as well.

There are a lot of cat lovers on this forum who might be willing to help.


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey. Where abouts are you? I am looking to adopt in the future so these two could be good practice  Hope that doesn't sound like i wouldnt care about them


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Can I just ask what would happen in your absence if one of the cats became ill and needed veterinary treatment? Would there be the means to fund that if it happened? (i.e. if I could afford a cat's vet bills I'd have a cat of my own, a vet bill would cripple us.)

6 months or more of kitty care is going to add up to quite a lot but it's going to cost far less to have them in a house with somebody as opposed to a cattery. I think cattery costs currently stand at £50-£70 per week for 2 cats sharing, depending on your location. As far as I know catteries don't charge more for pedigree.


----------



## Batty (Dec 1, 2008)

fluffosaur said:


> How far would you be willing to travel? I already foster for a couple of shelters so it wouldn't be fair on my existing commitments to take on your cats as well.
> 
> There are a lot of cat lovers on this forum who might be willing to help.


Hi Fluffosaur 
I'm hoping to find someone ideal to take them in that lives fairly close to me but I guess I'll just have to wait and see what response I get.



SassyH said:


> Hey. Where abouts are you? I am looking to adopt in the future so these two could be good practice  Hope that doesn't sound like i wouldnt care about them


Hi SassyH 
I'm in Norfolk so you're a bit far away I'm afraid but thank you for your reply, I appreciate it.



fluffosaur said:


> Can I just ask what would happen in your absence if one of the cats became ill and needed veterinary treatment? Would there be the means to fund that if it happened? (i.e. if I could afford a cat's vet bills I'd have a cat of my own, a vet bill would cripple us.)
> 
> 6 months or more of kitty care is going to add up to quite a lot but it's going to cost far less to have them in a house with somebody as opposed to a cattery. I think cattery costs currently stand at £50-£70 per week for 2 cats sharing, depending on your location. As far as I know catteries don't charge more for pedigree.


The cats will be insured. I've never had to make a claim but I assume that you just fill in forms and don't have to pay anything upfront but if this isn't the case then an arrangement would be made beforehand with the people looking after the cats. I'd definitely want them to see a vet if they became unwell.

Thanks for all replies so far.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

OK thanks for answering that, it was just something I was wondering. As I said - I'm not really in a position to foster your cats due to my own commitments but those might be questions which need to be answered for other potentials.


----------



## barbara2000 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Batty,

I would gladly look after your Tonks but I am in Bury near Manchester. We have 2 cats at the moment and a Tokinese kitten will be joining us in about 14weeks. If distance is no issue we could arrange something as I think the Tonks are the best cat breed ever. Thanks 
Barbara


----------

